# [Sat 19th May 2012] ACTIONETTES PRESENT VIVE LA REVOLUTION with Thee Faction live (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

The Actionettes present a French revolutionary red, white and blue alternative to the royal jubilee.

Thee Faction will provide the incendiary tunes, The Actionettes will be kicking up a storm, can-can style.

Frothy, frivolous and fun, the Actionettes won’t just be eating cake, they’ll also be jumping out of a giant gateau, sending their enemies to the Go-Go cages and hosting Russian cake roulette

Can you can-can? Yes you can...

More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/actionettes-thee-faction-may-2012.html


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

That was ace! Photos soon!


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

Photos!

















http://www.urban75.org/offline/actionettes-thee-faction-may-2012.html


----------

